# podívat se



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, narazil jsem na tuto větu: "Dobře, tak napřed půjdeme podívat k císařskému paláci..." Nejsem si jist, jestli to je jen náhodný překlep, nebo lze používat podívat se bez se? Díky moc.


----------



## winpoj

Jsem zcela přesvědčen, že je to chyba.


----------



## Encolpius

Takže, správně: Dobře, tak napřed se půjdeme podívat... ??


----------



## winpoj

Ano.
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## slavic_one

Někdy je slyšet jen "podívej".


----------



## K.u.r.t

slavic_one said:


> Někdy je slyšet jen "podívej".


to je ale výjimka (a i tak je možné oboje: podívej! / podívej se!) v ostatních formách kromě imperativu se používá "podívat se"


----------

